# Columbia Firebolt



## Intense One (Feb 5, 2018)

Just acquired this '61 Columbia Firebolt. It's been rookie painted, missing a tank and a correct headbadge and mismatched wheels and who knows what else but it's a smooth rider.  I'm ok with the seat too!   May leave it rookie and rat it a bit (rookie rat) if I can't find a tank.. Hopefully one will come up for sale...hint hint.  It will accompany it's '60 FireArrow brother.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 6, 2018)

I'd take that seat over the newer models any day!


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 7, 2018)

Intense One said:


> View attachment 749016 Just acquired this '61 Columbia Firebolt. It's been rookie painted, missing a tank and a correct headbadge and mismatched wheels and who knows what else but it's a smooth rider.  I'm ok with the seat too!   May leave it rookie and rat it a bit (rookie rat) if I can't find a tank.. Hopefully one will come up for sale...hint hint.  It will accompany it's '60 FireArrow brother.



That's a helluva good lookin' bike just like it sits...


----------



## Intense One (Feb 7, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> That's a helluva good lookin' bike just like it sits...



Thanks, man!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 16, 2018)

I love what Columbia was doing with the frames back in the early 60's!


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 25, 2018)

Regardless what else you do to it, the Playboy bunny has got to stay. Some kid felt rebellious when he slapped that on there back in the day.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 26, 2018)

Yay! I found the ladies version last week! And yes, bunny must stay...


----------



## Intense One (Feb 26, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> Regardless what else you do to it, the Playboy bunny has got to stay. Some kid felt rebellious when he slapped that on there back in the day.



The sticker makes it Columbia's other Playbike minus the ape bars aptly named The Columbia Playboy bike!


----------



## Intense One (Feb 26, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> Yay! I found the ladies version last week! And yes, bunny must stay...View attachment 760723



Nice girl's T 'bolt you have there, Jim!


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 26, 2018)

Since we're discussing Columbia's fantastic frame designs from the 1960's, here's another one I've always been in love with - Columbia Apache. I haven't quite decided what to do with this one yet and this is how I found it. But you gotta love those crazy, mid-century lines.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 27, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> Since we're discussing Columbia's fantastic frame designs from the 1960's, here's another one I've always been in love with - Columbia Apache. I haven't quite decided what to do with this one yet and this is how I found it. But you gotta love those crazy, mid-century lines.
> 
> View attachment 761039



Woo woo woo woo woo ...... Me like um!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 28, 2018)

Another wonderful Columbia frame just like Hawks Apache...


----------



## Intense One (Feb 28, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> View attachment 761930
> 
> Another wonderful Columbia frame just like Hawks Apache...



Humm.  Looks very similar to the Apache frame posted but with a tank.   What year was that Fire Arrow? My '60 has the bug eye tank with bell.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 14, 2020)

Jim Barnard said:


> View attachment 761930
> 
> Another wonderful Columbia frame just like Hawks Apache...







Here’s my Fire Arrow with the bug eye tank.


----------



## CCOB (Feb 26, 2020)

Intense One said:


> View attachment 749016 Just acquired this '61 Columbia Firebolt. It's been rookie painted, missing a tank and a correct headbadge and mismatched wheels and who knows what else but it's a smooth rider.  I'm ok with the seat too!   May leave it rookie and rat it a bit (rookie rat) if I can't find a tank.. Hopefully one will come up for sale...hint hint.  It will accompany it's '60 FireArrow brother.



I just found out I have a Columbia Firebolt as well!  Do you know how to determine it's age?


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 28, 2020)

K is 1961


----------



## CCOB (Feb 28, 2020)

Great thank you!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 29, 2020)

Im selling my 64 Fire Bolt rat bike at The Pedal to the Metal Swap Meet next Sat in Commerce GA. These are great riding bikes! I upgraded the wheels/tires to 26 x 2.125 on a high quality Komet coaster hub, old Whizzer cushioner mini-ape bars with Thompson Coke bottle grips, original tank with horn that works, old bullet light that doesn’t, rare Joe Buffardi F83 Sabre Jet fender ornament, has chainring off a girls bike to assure easy pedaling,  tractor style seat with bitchin” pin stripes (nice pins on whole bike-all hand painted). Clean, lubed and ready to ride. New tires, too. Price is $425 obo


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 1, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> Im selling my 64 Fire Bolt rat bike at The Pedal to the Metal Swap Meet next Sat in Commerce GA. These are great riding bikes! I upgraded the wheels/tires to 26 x 2.125 on a high quality Komet coaster hub, old Whizzer cushioner mini-ape bars with Thompson Coke bottle grips, original tank with horn that works, old bullet light that doesn’t, rare Joe Buffardi F83 Sabre Jet fender ornament, has chainring off a girls bike to assure easy pedaling,  tractor style seat with bitchin” pin stripes (nice pins on whole bike-all hand painted). Clean, lubed and ready to ride. New tires, too. Price is $425 obo
> 
> View attachment 1147766



Man, that is one cool old  
Columbia. I like the   

Rambler bikes too. I have a 1947 or 48 model that I ride on occasion. Ride on. Razin.


----------

